# Tortoises know my presence



## Chiin (3 mo ago)

Hi,
I have had 3 leopard tortoises, one is nearly 2 year old, other two are 8 months. I work night shifts. I have notices this quite frequently that whenever i go for night shift and leave the tortpises on thier own, they make a big mess of their house. It doesn't happen whem I'm home. I tried to monitor them when I am home but they behave very nicely when I'm there. The only time they make mess is when I'm not home. They fill their water tray full of poop. Throw the substrate around. Poop in the food tray.
I'm not sure if it's because they know that im not home or its just ramdom. Any advise?


----------



## wizzasmum70 (3 mo ago)

Tortoises poop everywhere, especially in water dishes. The reason they poop in water is that in nature when they replenish lost water they eliminate at the same time to make more room, unlike mammals. It’s a survival instinct. The rest is just coincidence


----------

